# Slightly bent tip -- any suggestions?



## Pkhentz (Feb 25, 2017)

I just became the new owner of a nice Wusthof classic paring knife. The tip is ever so slightly bent (see image). Would anyone have recommendations on how I could straighten a slight bend like this? My only sharpening device (at the moment) is one of those stationary countertop sharpeners (with the twin ceramic sharpening "blades"). Any ideas would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## daveb (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Can't see your pic,


----------



## TurboScooter (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2017)

IIRC these are sturdy little bastards. No chance you may bend it back without creating new bents or warps or break it. I would probably grind it in shape with my coarsest stone, and refinish with coarse ScotchBrite. But I don't care for the looks.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2017)

You may come to a similar result with automotive sandpaper on linen, let's say P120. 

Or, send it to Wüsthof. I guess they'll just replace it free of charge.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd go with the latter option. You bought it new. It came with a bent tip. Simply return it and let the retailer worry about it. You shouldn't have to fix a defective product right after purchase.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2017)

Of course, but I missed about the knife being new.
Anyway, I know about Wüsthof replacing even after twenty years of gross abuse. So you give it a try.


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 26, 2017)

I would first sending back.

if you really need to fix:


fotos kostenlos


----------



## Pkhentz (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the replies, all. It's NOT a new knife. I bought it from an estate sale. On Wusthof's warranty page, bent tips don't seem to be covered although maybe they're more generous sometimes? [Wushtof site"]http://http://www.kitchenkapers.com/wusthofwar.html[/URL]

About the sandpaper: how does that work exactly? Do I need special equipment? Obviously a knife rookie here, but getting interested in fixing up nice older knives. Thanks again!



Benuser said:


> You may come to a similar result with automotive sandpaper on linen, let's say P120.
> 
> Or, send it to Wüsthof. I guess they'll just replace it free of charge.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2017)

Wüsthof has an excellent reputation for more than generous returns. Give it a try.
The sandpaper trick: you abrade the protruding tip. When sanding the entire right face horizontally, the tip area will encounter more friction and so, more steel will get abraded there, until you've got it flat again. You will loose a few mm of length. 
After that you will have to restore a decent tip by working from the spine -- a few strokes will do. And you will have to create a new bevel.


----------



## Pkhentz (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the sanding trick rundown, Benuser. It sounds like I'd better hit up Wusthof then before tinkering with this thing myself. Either way, it sounds like there is a happy solution here. Thanks all.



Benuser said:


> Wüsthof has an excellent reputation for more than generous returns. Give it a try.
> The sandpaper trick: you abrade the protruding tip. When sanding the entire right face horizontally, the tip area will encounter more friction and so, more steel will get abraded there, until you've got it flat again. You will loose a few mm of length.
> After that you will have to restore a decent tip by working from the spine -- a few strokes will do. And you will have to create a new bevel.


----------



## mhpr262 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just put in in a vise and bend it back in shape. Should be no problem with such a small knife. It is the work of a few seconds.


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Mar 1, 2017)

mhpr262 said:


> Just put in in a vise and bend it back in shape. Should be no problem with such a small knife. It is the work of a few seconds.



Exactly... just bend it back. Japanese knife smiths straighten handmade knives with a hammer on a flat anvil.

This guy can fix the tip for you :thumbsup:

[video=youtube;Ot8L2yxW-xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot8L2yxW-xQ[/video]


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Mar 1, 2017)

Here is another one...

[video=youtube;nvhMaYERbT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvhMaYERbT4[/video]


----------

